#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the best home security gadgets?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Home security is a concern that cannot be compromised at any cost.Because home is the place where we leave our loving family.
While we are going to work.Hence we should more concern about the reliability and performance of the home security gadgets while choosing.


Can you guys tell me what are the best home security gadgets?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Home security is a concern that cannot be compromised at any cost.Because home is the place where we leave our loving family.
> While we are going to work.Hence we should more concern about the reliability and performance of the home security gadgets while choosing.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me what are the best home security gadgets?


Great topic !!
Secure website ,
A Smart home require smart protection.In an effort to attain modern -day home security .manufactures are pushing the bar by making their home monitoring devices smarter & more powerful .Rather than splurge an insane amount of money on CCTV system that require expertise to install ,why not check out these affordable alternatives instead ?

In this list ,we have smart locks that can be unlocked with a smartphone app for easy access while assigning time-specif keys to guests,
friends,tenants etc;smart device with multiple sensors,high -resolution cameras;even devices that learn your daily routine .
Most of these devices will alert you of any instruction and allow you in turn to alert authorities right from their app.

It's a new age ,and you need protection that can help safeguard your home and its residence no matter where you are .

----------


## Bhavya

> Great topic !!
> Secure website ,
> A Smart home require smart protection.In an effort to attain modern -day home security .manufactures are pushing the bar by making their home monitoring devices smarter & more powerful .Rather than splurge an insane amount of money on CCTV system that require expertise to install ,why not check out these affordable alternatives instead ?
> 
> In this list ,we have smart locks that can be unlocked with a smartphone app for easy access while assigning time-specif keys to guests,
> friends,tenants etc;smart device with multiple sensors,high -resolution cameras;even devices that learn your daily routine .
> Most of these devices will alert you of any instruction and allow you in turn to alert authorities right from their app.
> 
> It's a new age ,and you need protection that can help safeguard your home and its residence no matter where you are .


Thank you for explaining the new advantages in home security, Can you list down that new home security gadgets?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Home security is a concern that cannot be compromised at any cost.Because home is the place where we leave our loving family.
> While we are going to work.Hence we should more concern about the reliability and performance of the home security gadgets while choosing.
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me what are the best home security gadgets?


*Here are some of the best security gadgets!

*
*Best Smart Speaker. Amazon Echo (2nd Gen)**Best Security Camera. Netgear Arlo Q.**Best Light Bulb.* *Phlips** Hue White A19 Starter Kit.**Best Smart Plug. TP-Link HS105.**Best Smart Thermostat. Ecobee4.**Best Smart Smoke/Carbon Monoxide Detector. Nest Protect.**Best Smart Home Hub. Samsung SmartThings.*

----------


## Bhavya

> *Here are some of the best security gadgets!
> 
> *
> *Best Smart Speaker. Amazon Echo (2nd Gen)**Best Security Camera. Netgear Arlo Q.**Best Light Bulb.* *Phlips** Hue White A19 Starter Kit.**Best Smart Plug. TP-Link HS105.**Best Smart Thermostat. Ecobee4.**Best Smart Smoke/Carbon Monoxide Detector. Nest Protect.**Best Smart Home Hub. Samsung SmartThings.*


Thank you shivani for sharing these gadgets here, First time heard about these gadgets,Can you explain their usage?

Thank in Advance!

----------

